# David Dickson: Lay hands suddenly on no man



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 5, 2021)

_Vers. 22._ Lay hands suddenly on no man; neither be partakers of other men’s sins: Keep thy self pure.

_Precept_ 5. That he do not rashly receive any one into the sacred Ministry, without mature deliberation, and examination preceding, he do not lay hands (which was the sign of Ordination) upon any one: He gives _two_ Reasons of it.

_Neither] Reas._ 1. Lest if he should ordain one unfitting, in this very thing he should communicate with him in his sins, and by consequence in his punishments.

_Thy self] Reas._ 2. Because thou oughtest to keep thy self pure from defilements; and therefore from the ordaining of an unworthy man; If happily the rest of the Presbytery at any time shall determine to admit an unfit man to the Ministry, or one that is not approved, keep thy self pure, neither consent thou, but labour by all means so to preserve purity and holiness, that thou keep off from all affinity with sin, as much as in thee lies. He explains the parts of this Precept in the two next following verses, the meaning of the latter part, _of being himself pure,_ vers. 23. and shews the meaning of the former part, vers. 24. ...

For more, see David Dickson: Lay hands suddenly on no man.


----------

